# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم طلبات البرامج واستفسارات الكمبيوتر والانترنت  أهم مميزات وعيوب نظام ويندوز 10

## mohamed73

*نبذة عن نظام ويندوز 10 :-* يعد  ويندوز 10 من إحدى أهم الإصدارات الأخيرة ، و التي تم طرحها من جانب شركة  مايكروسوفت ، و جاء هذا الإصدار لويندوز 10 من جانب شركة مايكروسوفت بهدف  رئيسي ، و أساسي ألا ، و هو الدخول من جديد في المنافسة ، و خصوصاً بعد  الفشل الذي قابله ويندوز 8 بالتحديد.و جدير بالذكر أن ويندوز 10  ، و الذي أتت عملية إطلاقه من جانب مايكروسوفت في الموافق تاريخه 29 من  شهر يوليو لعام 2015م قد حاز على قدر كبير من النجاح ، و ذلك يرجع إلى  حصوله على ما عدده حوالي 14 مليون تثبيت في خلال مدة زمنية قدرها 24 ساعة  فقط منذ بداية الطرح له إذاً فما هي تلك المميزات التي ساهمت بشكل مباشر في  تحقيقه لهذه التثبيتات ، و التي قد ساهمت أيضاً في تسهيل التعامل معه من  جانب مستخدميه علاوة على أبرز العيوب الخاصة به .*أهم مميزات نظام ويندوز 10 :-* يوجد عدداً من الخصائص ، و المميزات الجيدة لنظام ويندوز 10 ، و التي يعمل على منحها لمستخدميه ، و من أهمها :-
 1- يتميز ويندوز 10 بسهولة ، و جمال قائمة أبدأ ، و خصوصاً بعد أن جرى  إزالتها من ويندوز 8 ليتم إعادتها من جديد إلى ويندوز 10 إذ تتميز تلك  القائمة باحتوائها على العديد من الاستخدامات البسيطة ، و السهلة مما يعمل  على تسهيل عملية التعامل مع الحاسوب من جانب المستخدم .2-  ويندوز 10 يتميز بوجود متجراً واحداَ ، و ذلك لجميع منصات التشغيل علاوة  على أنظمة التشغيل ، و بالتالي فإنه بالإمكان القيام بتثبيته على جميع  أنواع الأجهزة مثال بي سي ، و الجهاز العادي ، و أجهزة التابلت ، و ما إلى  غير ذلك من أنواع للأجهزة .3- يمكن لمستخدم تطبيقات ويندوز 10  على سطح المكتب أن يقوم بعمل حساب جديد “ Hotmail” بهدف التمتع ، و  الاستفادة من المتجر على حاسوبه ، و ذلك يرجع إلى توافر إمكانية تثبيت  التعديل من خلال البرامج أو الألعاب ، و التي يرغب فيها المستخدم ، و ذلك  بشكل أمن ، و سهل .4- يتميز نظام  ويندوز 10 بعدداً من ميزات سطح المكتب الرائعة ، و الجديدة ، و من أمثلتها  مميزات multiple Desktops علاوة على خاصية snap view ، و التي قد تفوقت  بشكل كبير على نظام لينكس .5- يمتلك  نظام winds 10 ذلك التحديث الثابت له ، و لمدى الحياة ، و ذلك راجعاً إلى  توفيره لتحديث دائم إذ قد أصبح في هذا النظام بإمكان المستخدم القيام  بتشغيل التحديثات ، و من ثم تنزيلها على ما عدده حاسوب واحد فقط ثم نقلها  إلى مجموعة من الأجهزة الأخرى الموجودة على نفس الشبكة ، و لذلك فقد قام  النظام بتوفير تلك السعة التحميلية من شبكة الإنترنت .6-  يوجد في نظام ويندوز 10 المساعد الشخصي الــ cortana  ، و ذلك بهدف مساعدة  المستخدم على تنظيم جهازه علاوة على البحث عن البرامج أو الإجابة على أياً  من استفسارات .7- بإمكان نظام  التشغيل ويندوز 10 التعرف التلقائي على تعريفات المستخدم مما يعد من أهم  الأمور التي تساعد بوتيرة جيدة المستخدم عند قيامه بتحميل النظام ، و ذلك  بالطبع راجعاً إلى قيام نظام ويندوز 10 بتعريف الجهاز بشكل كامل ، و دون  أدنى حاجة إلى برامج مساعدة ، و دون صعوبة ، و ذلك على عكس الأنظمة القديمة  .*المواصفات التي تحتاجها الأجهزة لتشغيل نظام ويندوز 10* :- يتوجب أن تتوافر عدداً من المواصفات أو الخصائص في تلك الأجهزة التي سيتم تشغيل نظام ويندوز 10 عليها ، و هي :-
 1- يتوجب أن تتوافر بالأجهزة التي يرغب المستخدم القيام بتشغيل نظام  ويندوز 10 بها معالج سي بي يو 1 غيغا على الأقل بالعلاوة إلى رام 1 جيجا  بايت لي 32 بيت ، و 2 جيجا بايت لي 64 بيت هذا بالإضافة إلى أنه يشترط أن  تكون المساحة الخاصة بالقرص الصلب لا تقل عن ما قدره 20 جيجا بايت . *أبرز عيوب نظام* *windows10** :-* يوجد عداً من العيوب الموجودة في نظام ويندوز 10 ، و هي :-
 1- استهلاك النظام الزائد للإنترنت في عملية التحديث .
 2- التحديث المستمر أو الإجباري للنظام .
 3- توجد عدداً من المشاكل المتعلقة بالنظام فيما يخص الخصوصية أو طرق الحفاظ على أمكن البيانات الشخصية للمستخدم .
 4- عدم التوافق الجزئي أو الكلي للنظام مع بعض أنواع البرمجيات .
 5- وجود بعضاً من تلك الأجهزة القديمة مثال الطابعات أو الماسح الضوئي ، و التي لا تعمل على هذا النظام .
 6- كثرة عدد تلك النوافذ المنبثرة على النظام .
 7- يعاني النظام في الأصل من وجود بعض التعقيدات أو الاختلافات في لوحة التحكم .

----------

